# Whoops!



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

from the Billings Gazette, Billings, MT

http://billingsgazette.com/news/local/article_929b8994-bac7-11df-9bf9-001cc4c03286.html


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Whoops! That's an understatement!









Would insurance cover that? Notice no comment on stupidity... As if I would, it will happen to me...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Get a good fiberglass man and it will look like new in no time.....


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow he has a definite delamination problem. I asked the DW if she knew him since my DW grew up in Colusa. Colusa is just down the road from us and I use to work there. I'm guessing he wont be pulling it home soon.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

my guess is that the first word out of his mouth was NOT Whoops!!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

I can't believe he thought he even had a chance. That's a pretty low clearance.







.gif[/img]


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If only he had let some air out of his tires first!!!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

An 8 foot high clearance. Wow, THAT'S low! Bet he was on the cell phone or texting....


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow! I get nervous at 14'. He had to be thinking of something else and not paying attention.

Mark


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Probably had water leakage issues..........easy way to take care of the problem.

Not that I would know about water leakage issues in a Wildcat....









Steve


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

8 foot clearance?! I'm not even sure my excursion would fit under that! (makes me wonder how many other people do the same thing... and at night)


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

He had better get a pile of Dicor lap seal up there before it starts to rain.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Up State NY Camper said:


> I can't believe he thought he even had a chance. That's a pretty low clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're assuming he THOUGHT!

Man, the would feel close in the Miata!!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

wolfwood said:


> I can't believe he thought he even had a chance. That's a pretty low clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're assuming he THOUGHT!

Man, the would feel close in the Miata!!








[/quote]

True, obviously he wasn't thinking. Like someone already said, they were probably on their phone or texting. Can you imagine looking up and seeing that bridge at the last minute, and know you can't stop in time.


----------

